# Magic 1/8/10



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2010)

Hit up magic solo today since i couldnt swing the mrg trip.  got there around 10:00 to the usual swarming masses.  drove around the parking lot for about 20 minutes till i found a spot to park.  waited in the long ticket line and plunked down the ridiculous rate of $39 to fight all these damn people in their bogner one pieces.  oh well, maybe the skiing would be nice.  

Started off with a run down slide of hans.  Much to my dismay, there was about 4 inches of light fluff on top of a creamy wind buff substance.  where's the grooming and snowmaking?  I was seriously thinking about going down and demanding a refund but i pressed on.  next run down goniff.  more of that damn fluff and cream cheese.  I even saw the tip of a rock and a couple of twigs poking through.  what kind of ski area is this?

Figured the run under the chair might be in good shape so i took off down witch towards redline.  Hit the little rock on the approach, maybe a 3 footer and stuck the landing.  stuck it so well my skis didnt move one inch upon landing and right in full view of the people riding, i managed a full flip. well, almost full as i landed on my back.  Now I was getting really pissed.  I mean, what area allows you to huck at your own risk?  where were the bamboo poles and the huge orange warning signs.  well, amazingly, i pressed on found the trail to be a mess of loose powder, cliff drops and more of that cream cheese.  

the rest of the day was spent looking for the well manicured slopes we all dream of but I just couldnt find them.  Magician, green line, black line, hallows??? all filled with unmarked natural features and loose snow.

ok, it was the most fun i've had since, well, since the last time i was at magic.  I deperately need to get those mid fats mounted though, as the wind buffed slab under the fresh snow was really really tough to deal with on the 60mm bump skis, but thats my stupidity.

Saw Matt bumpin chairs and the people in the lodge were great as usual.  Snow was coming down moderately at times, weekend should be fantastic.  go get some.  here are a few pics, i have more but having trouble uploading them.  the ones in this post are slide, goniff, redline, black magic (i chickened out on that being alone) and green line.  I have a nice pic of my bomb hole from the lift too.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

:lol: Nice! And yes! Get those mid-fats mounted, damnit!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2010)

lookin down redline, upper redline, lookin down upper blackline, halfway down magician and a shot from the top of hallows.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2010)

down green line, up magician, my skis stopped dead on the spot, where powbmps hucked the cliff last year and finally  SHOOT THE ROCK BABY!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't want to ski Magic today or anything.....thanks Pat

where you too worried something would happen to the lift?


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow! Coverage looks better than MRG! We missed you today, but it looks like you had an awesome day. Nice!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I didn't want to ski Magic today or anything.....thanks Pat
> 
> where you too worried something would happen to the lift?



I didnt decide to go until wednesday.  the last few proposed meetups i've posted, I've backed out of so i just went.  If i knew you were interested, trust me, i would've LOVED the company.  Skiing some of that stuff alone made me a touch uncomfortable at times.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> I didnt decide to go until wednesday.  the last few proposed meetups i've posted, I've backed out of so i just went.  If i knew you were interested, trust me, i would've LOVED the company.  Skiing some of that stuff alone made me a touch uncomfortable at times.



Just bustin your balls. Could have skied at all this week or next for that matter. While every other architectural firm is slow, we are flat out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice pics.  Conditions look great.  Way to get some.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice pics.  Conditions look great.  Way to get some.



Indeed. Still amazed at how good Magic looks right now.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Still amazed at how good Magic looks right now.



looks sweet, love the magic


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> down green line, up magician, my skis stopped dead on the spot, where powbmps hucked the cliff last year and finally  SHOOT THE ROCK BABY!


what's that last pic?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2010)

billski said:


> what's that last pic?



The basketball hall of fame in Springfield, why he took a pic of it I don't know.


----------



## roark (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice day trip Pat! Heading there now...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> The basketball hall of fame in Springfield, why he took a pic of it I don't know.



why?

why not!


I wonder if anyone has ever hucked the drop into green line.  that thing was BIG.  paging powbmps....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice Pat!!!!


----------



## Powdahound (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow 2knees, I almost went on myself with the intro to your TR.....good stuff!  Glad to see Magic is in great shape.....keep praying for snow.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2010)

You were missed at MRG, Pat, but it looks like you had a great time anyway.



Greg said:


> Indeed. Still amazed at how good Magic looks right now.



No kidding!  The coverage seriously looks better than MRG.


----------



## roark (Jan 9, 2010)

Magic was stellar today. Everything is open and skiing well. I've skied upper Magician more this season than any prior. Even (upper) Black Magic isn't that gnarly - relatively speaking. 

Best non-powder day of the season...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2010)

i'm going here tomorrow


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2010)

roark said:


> Magic was stellar today. Everything is open and skiing well. I've skied upper Magician more this season than any prior. Even (upper) Black Magic isn't that gnarly - relatively speaking.
> 
> Best non-powder day of the season...



I would've given my left nut to go today.  It must've been awesome.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome pics.  Magic is definitely on the short list this season.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, the conditions look pretty sweet!  Not quite as good as the hardpacked blues at Sunapee, but still wish I could have made it.  From the pictures it looks like you were the only person on the mountain.

Was Green Line open when we were there?  Looking at the trail map, it seems that some of those trails must have been closed.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Oh yeah, the conditions look pretty sweet!  Not quite as good as the hardpacked blues at Sunapee, but still wish I could have made it.  From the pictures it looks like you were the only person on the mountain.
> 
> Was Green Line open when we were there?  Looking at the trail map, it seems that some of those trails must have been closed.




i'm sure green line was open when we were there but its on the east side over by itself.  you have to ski some groomers to get to it and i usually forget about it.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'm sure green line was open when we were there but its on the east side over by itself.  you have to ski some groomers to get to it and i usually forget about it.



I hit Green Line for the first time the last time I was there.  It was totally worth the short journey on groomers to get to.  It probably had some of the best snow on the mountain (at least on trails).


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! looks great thanks for the info


----------

